# Help With A Couple Of Old Watches



## wtdafk (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello every one

Please could someone help with these watches as I can't seem to find any the same on line anywhere else.

I would be nice to know a bit of history and value if any

Sorry about the pictures they were taken by a phone, I may be able to get some clearer ones next week.

Watch 1 is an Omega 1900 Paris Grand Prix

It was given to my Grandfather in a POW camp many years ago

I Have dated it to around 1908 with the serial number

Its a silver case

Looks like very detailed gold inlay on the face (I can only find simular ones online with a white face)

It has some really small engravings on the inside rear case and I am unable to read them. I does look a bit like a different language through a loupe though. Maybe Hebrew but I am not sure.

Watch two I know little about apart from it is a H Peck.

Any help would be great full 

Pics

http://img822.imageshack.us/i/image0099v.jpg/

Thanks


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

some clearer pictures would be better


----------



## wtdafk (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I knew that was coming 

They are currently at my dads house and I have his camera.. Doh!

I Should be able to get some more in a week or so when I visit.

Thanks for sorting these ones out though !


----------



## wtdafk (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi again

I now have some better pictures if anyone can help with the above


----------



## wtdafk (Mar 6, 2011)




----------

